# Dash paint removal



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I have a red Dash car that needs to be blue. What will take off the paint? Easy Off did not work and neither did Pine Sol. What else should I use?


Thanks,
Old Blue


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

is it paint or the the color of the plastic?
is the inside of the body another color?

If not, I would assume the plastic is blue


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

The inside is white


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL- like Slotking asked, is it really painted ? Some of the Dash bodies were molded in color, examples are > '69 Chevelle, Green Hornet Chrysler Imperial, '36 Ford Coupe, and I think one other ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

D'oh....you replied while I was typing my reply  my bad !


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

If the paint is not coming off, I would over paint it.

which is common with t-jet bodies


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

old blue said:


> I have a red Dash car that needs to be blue. What will take off the paint? Easy Off did not work and neither did Pine Sol. What else should I use?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Old Blue


try using 91% alcohol I get it from walmart ,
I use it on all the AW bodys that I strip to repaint 
and other ho slot car bodys too .
except for resin bodys !! 
resin bodys don't like it at all.

I gave up using pine sol years ago after they watered it down.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Thank you for the input, I am painting over the red. That is some really durable paint! I have to give credit to Dash. I have always been leery of painted bodies, but this paint will stand up to anything!

Old Blue


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

old blue said:


> Thank you for the input, I am painting over the red. That is some really durable paint! I have to give credit to Dash. I have always been leery of painted bodies, but this paint will stand up to anything!
> 
> Old Blue


it "May" have been painted w/ a form of "Lacquer" base paint... confused:
if so, just prep as you would to paint it..
give it a LIGHT shot of grey primer..
then after it dries well, shoot Da' Blue's :thumbsup:

OH, remember to strip the chrome & clear parts 1st.. (Disclaimer; like be careful coffee May be "HOT" in Yer' McD's cup :freak: 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

We need pictures!
hojoe


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> (Disclaimer; like be careful coffee May be "HOT" in Yer' McD's cup


but lest you can get breakfast all day now at McD's:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I use scalecoat2. I get it at the train/hobby store. It strips aw cars clean and their a bugger.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slotking said:


> but lest you can get breakfast all day now at McD's:wave::thumbsup:


HEY, that is a big deal.............ever have their steak/egg/cheese bagel?? OMG, it's probably my favorite food ever, right up there with pizza and "j's" cheesesteaks


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> I use scalecoat2. I get it at the train/hobby store. It strips aw cars clean and their a bugger.


Ed try the 91% alcohol from walmart for the all the AW bodys 
I use it on the goofy cartoon painted ones . it works good
and its cheap too.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

So here's the happy ending with a twist. The blue paint went on like a dream. No runs , no streaks , no errors. I gave the car to my boss for boss's day. In passing he asked if the car was for looks or for speed. I said both. When I thought about it, he does not have a track so what did it matter!!

Old Blue


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I said both. When I thought about it, he does not have a track so what did it matter!!


now that is funny:lol::lol::roll::roll:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

old blue said:


> So here's the happy ending with a twist. The blue paint went on like a dream. No runs , no streaks , no errors. I gave the car to my boss for boss's day. In passing he asked if the car was for looks or for speed. I said both. When I thought about it, he does not have a track so what did it matter!!
> 
> Old Blue


can you post a picture of the finished car ??


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I don't have the car anymore and I don't have an account to load the pictures to. Envision a red dash Karmann Ghia with light blue Rustoleum. It was really nothing special. But to my boss it was his connection back to his first car.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

here is the AW version of a karmann ghia 
that I repainted a while back .
it was a orange and black looney toons body.
that I stripped with 91% achohol .


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks sweet!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> but lest you can get breakfast all day now at McD's:wave::thumbsup:


being an "Egg McMuffin" Addict... I'll need to check this out :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

60chevyjim said:


> here is the AW version of a karmann ghia
> that I repainted a while back .
> it was a orange and black looney toons body.
> that I stripped with 91% achohol .


dont forget...........then sent to Ed. :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

yep Ed has the kamann ghia now with nicer looking rims on it .


----------

